# Age of Empires III: The War Chiefs Artwork



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Guys:

Well, a few of you have expressed an interest in my recent activities. Back in July of last year I was commissioned to sculpt a huge topographical globe for an advertising asset for this video game. The following images are in chronological order and show the process from start to finish:







This is my original concept sketch for the project. Done on A-4 size Letramax paper, it's a very quick and rough marker rendering for the client to help them to visualize the project before any clay is applied to the convex white epoxy base. The client was very specific about keeping the features of the Indians very soft, vague and eroded looking.






Here's the complete clay sculpture after approval from the client and before it's handed off to the moldmaker for casting in polyester resin and fiberglass. It is then painted and professionally photographed. 











The final image as it appears in the trade advertisements. Clouds and other atmospheric phenomena are then added digitally to complete the effect.


----------



## Allegra (Sep 27, 2007)

Bravo, Curt! Absolutely awesome... Would you do Europe someday?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks! Europe would definitely be a fun project!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Sep 27, 2007)

Marvelous stuff,Curt.
Looking good.

I'd go for a game with graphics like that


----------



## Talysia (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, I'm impressed!  Good work!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Ben and Talysia:

Thanks for the kind word! More to come later.


----------

